# HARDWARE FAILURE: 2nd 921 Remote doesn't work = new 921



## guruka (Dec 27, 2003)

The UHF Pro remote shipped with my 921 did not work. E* sent me a new one and that doesn't work either (I've been controlling my 921 with my old 501 remote via IR.)

So, it's gotta be the UHF remote receiver in the 921 

E* is shipping me another 921 tomorrow.

.....G


----------



## TEN89 (Jun 27, 2003)

guruka said:


> The UHF Pro remote shipped with my 921 did not work. E* sent me a new one and that doesn't work either (I've been controlling my 921 with my old 501 remote via IR.)
> 
> So, it's gotta be the UHF remote receiver in the 921
> 
> ...


Did you hook up the small antanna that came with the receiver in the back?


----------



## DVDDAD (Dec 21, 2002)

It's funny that you asked that. When I first setup my 921 I thought the remote was broken, but soon realized that I did't hook up the small remote antenna. I wonder if E* remembered to add that to the CSR's handbook? In the past most receiver's received both IR & UHF, without the IR being transmitted, the 921 can't receive the UHF signal without the antenna.


----------



## guruka (Dec 27, 2003)

TEN89 said:


> Did you hook up the small antanna that came with the receiver in the back?


Sure did. Even tried extending it outside the rack with a 3' piece of coax. Thanks for reminding everyone reading this thread to screw that antenna in tho'.

I have clear line of sight to the UHF antenna and the remote doesn't work even 34' away from the 921.

.....G


----------



## anderdea (Jan 13, 2004)

I didn't know you could control the 921 with IR codes. I have a Pronto TSU 2000 IR remote and was going to put the 721 codes into it that I downloaded from remotecontrol.com but held off. Can the 921 accept IR codes from a similar remote like the 721?


Don


----------



## metallicafreak (Jan 20, 2004)

anderdea said:


> I didn't know you could control the 921 with IR codes. I have a Pronto TSU 2000 IR remote and was going to put the 721 codes into it that I downloaded from remotecontrol.com but held off. Can the 921 accept IR codes from a similar remote like the 721?
> 
> Don


Yup


----------

